# Changing My Attitude



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

I wake up in the morning and view the day as something to be excited about.

Who knows what will happen?

Took me a while to convince myself but finally brainwashed myself into gratitude of being alive and the mystery of life continuing.


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone (Nov 18, 2011)

Sparkles422 said:


> I wake up in the morning and view the day as something to be excited about.
> 
> Who knows what will happen?
> 
> Took me a while to convince myself but finally brainwashed myself into gratitude of being alive and the mystery of life continuing.



I watched this in action today, you never know what the day will bring. My ex BIL whose become just about my best friend over the years has been through a nasty divorce and is now back on the market. Met someone today right out of the blue. 

We've both been out all summer and fall being active trying meet new people, tried all venues with no luck, him looking and me as his wingman ( I'm not ready yet). We'd pretty much had thrown in the towel and thought today we'd just hang out and shop for stuff for his new house. We stopped for coffee and a very attractive woman sitting next to us commented on his ring. ( he designed it and had it made) and quite a conversation started. Turns out she had just moved back here from the west coast this past year, as had he from the same general area. They exchanged numbers and based on the body language it looks like "they're on". I guess sometimes you have to stop looking to find what you need....


----------

